# opinions please...



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

Hiya, I'm on my 5th cycle of Clomid and I have had weird periods the last two cycles...no red blood, just dark sludge like stuff (sorry if tmi)!  I have been feeling really exhausted, nauseous in the morning and I've been having really weird dreams which I had when I was preg last year!
I haven't done a HPT because I'm too scared, and I was wondering if anyone has ever been preg on clomid but not realised because they still had a period.  Opinions would be greatly appreciated.  I am currently on cd15 of a 30-31 day cycle and am having really bad backache etc like I would have if AF were due.  Help!!

Love and babydust,
Chris xx


----------



## abbybella (Jan 9, 2008)

Hiya Chris 
Clomid can change your periods to lighter/heavier/colour etc etc and also it can cause some nasty side effects. 
The only way to tell is either go to doctors or do an hpt... it's better to find out sooner rather than later if you are pg  , also better to find out if you are not as you will stop wondering/worrying XX 
You been ovulating on these last two cycles? X


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

chris you HAVE to do a HPT if there is any chance that you could be PG you should not be taking clomid, i would say to anyone if AF appears light + unusual like your to do a test + not to continue with clomid until you get an answer

as abby has said clomid can alter your cycles, they can be shortened or lengthened, + some may bleed heavy + some light, i know when i was tkaing clomid some of my AF's were nearly none existant but i always knew i wasnt PG by doing a pee stick so i could continue with my clomid, it is also known that some ladies have vivid dreams while on the pills, i had some queer ones

takecare + please test before you continue with clomid 

xxx


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Mizzlnik,

I am having similar symptoms as you,but only realised this morning did not want to mention it before as thought it was just me. But the last 3 or 4 night I have had very strange dreams not very nice ones either,slightly vived,I am on the 2nd month of clomid currnetly on day 33 of a 30 day cycle but no AF has arrived yet but I do have slight back ache and feel exhausted really eraly in the evening and cant get up in the morning.Right now I am at work falling asleep...hows that I have never been pregnant before and TTC for 2 years now.
What I also have is (sorry tmi)is alot alot thick white cm?any idea's? Maybe it is clomid that we are feeling what do you think I am wishing and hoping I get BFP 

X

Rees


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi,
Apparently, when you get hot at night, you have more vivid dreams. since being on clomid, I've noticed that I have hot flashes in my luetal phase, probably due to the higher progesterone level as a result of ovulation and have loads of dreams. Isn't biology amazing?

Sorry can't help with the other symptoms, but last cycle and the cycle before I did have white CM before AF arrived, but I wouldn't read anything in to that as my CM is haywire since going on clomid.

I've just got back from the hair dressers and  feel great, especially as they threw in a head massage!  However, one thing that puts everything we're going through into perspective is that my hairdresser gave birth 5 weeks ago and the baby hasn't left hospital yet - he has brain damage and keep having convulsions.  Its a genetic disorder apparently.  I really feel for them, especially as I was so jealous of her choosing when to have number 2 and it just happening.

May we all get happy and healthy BFP's 

PoDdy


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi hun

Yes I know I get hot flushes all the time and yet anouther strange dream last night...

How are you today then?

I done my test today and it was BFN   And still not AF but I wish it would come so I can satrt next clomid 3rd cycle.

It is alwats nice when you get your hair done makes you fell nice does'nt it.  I am off to my sister in laws tonight for wine and pizza,proper girlie night. She has PCOS and has two kids just not fair is it..I only want the one,it is all I think about at the moment..having a bump and being a mum..

xx


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Rees,
Sorry to hear about the BFN....    Think of it as a time to re-coup your energy and feelings to start off strong again.

It must be great to have a sister-in-law you can talk to and knows exactly how you are feeling.  

I'm good today, but feeling a bit like a pin cushion!  Went for my '7 days past HGC jab' blood test at the clinic this morning and they couldn't find any blood (which always happens to me) and ended up going to the NHS blood bank instead who got plenty out.  So I'm looking forward to the results on Mon/Tues, but I'm pretty sure I ov'd, as my temperature rose and I was really uncomfortable last weekend.

Trying not to count the days and having a 'come-what-may' attitude this cycle, I hope it lasts!
PoDdy


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

hiya,
thanks for all your opinions.  I did a HPT last night and it was a BFN, but there looked to be the beginnings of a faint line where a BFP would be... , although I don't want to get my hopes up!  They always get dashed!  Will wait and see what happens.  Hope you all get BFP's and your babies are happy and healthy. 

Love and babydust,
Chris xxxx


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hiya Chris,

How are you doing todat,any BFP for you or is it the old bad Aunt Flow?what day are you on now?

I am day 40 and still not signs at all for AF although I am sure my breats feel bigger but not sore...


xx


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

Hiya Rees,
I am now on day 21 but I'm not going to do another test til I am at least day 30 (if AF hasn't turned up by then)!  Don't think it'll be positive though...  previously, I too had a long cycle when I was on Clomid and my AF never came.  I was told I was too fat and that my body was absorbing the Clomid by my cons...really helpful.  I was then told to take a break from CLomid and lose some weight.  I doubt it is the same for you, but do you normally get a period every month?  For me it's every 3 normally, so I never expect a period anyway!
Hope you are ok,
Love and babydust,
Chris xxxx


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hiya Chris,

Thought I would say hello to see how your doing?what's the latest?

I have a internal scan tomorrow,to see whats happeing with me  

As I am now day 46 and no af signs at all again....same old story at the moment..


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Sorry to gate crash but i want to wish you HUGE      

Good luck hunni 

Kelli


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi kelli,

Thanks hun..I so hope it's  BFP ....but I dubt it by now!  

How many rounds of clomid did it take you? did you ovulate with it?

Rees


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Hi with my DD 1 round

My other PG's witch sadly ended was 2/3 rounds

And my lats was 5/6 rounds then i got my son   but i was also on HCG jabs

Good luck Hun     

Kelli


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

I got my period with a vengeance so no BFP for me this month!  I am now on day 9, and I'm running out of Clomid.  I think I have 2 more cycles after this one, then I am to start tamoxifen, which I'm scared about!  
Any good news stories ladies?  How did the scan go Rees?  Anything going on?
Bring on the BFP's !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Love and babydust,
Chris xxxxx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Chris the girls normally chat on here hunny ~ http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=149467.300 join the girls 

xxx


----------

